# Dover/Calais



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

For reasons that we wont bore you with the dog and i always choose to cross La Manche via Dover/Calais with P&O.
We are due to depart 4th April but am beginning to become a little uneasy about the snippets of information seen about continued delays in the service.Dog really will not poke up with more than an hour and half crossing time.
Previous dismembered steering wheels bear evidence to this fact.
Has anyone upto date information????????


No i dont want to go through the tunnel but i might have one of the dog's
valium :lol:


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

No up to date information to hand but I would think that the people in Calais responsible for putting things right will be working extremely hard with the main holiday season not far away.

The loss of revenue to the town of Calais would be enormous if the number of ferried is cut, for whatever reason.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi moondog,

I posted about ongoing problems a few days back;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/postlite4877-calais.html

It suggests 'maybe' that all should be ok after 16 March but i wouldn't trust 'em, the only thing i could advise is to keep checking the website after that date.

Another thought, as suggested on their website, Seafrance seem to have more rights to the berths at Calais (probably 'cos they're french!) and they don't seem to be quite so badly affected, perhaps go with them instead?

pete.


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Thanks Peejay

Missed that post..Looks as though we might just scrape in.


----------

